# Walking before 2nd jabs...



## lottiepony (31 August 2012)

Opinions please! Person at work has just got a lab puppy found out through someone else that's she's taking him out for walks already before he's had his 2nd jabs. I was a bit shocked really as would never do it myself but wondered if this is a common thing?


----------



## Dobiegirl (31 August 2012)

I have done it myself on our own land where no one else walks, we took her into town and various other places but carried her to familarise her with different situations. In fact thinking about it she went out socialising more than I did.


----------



## Kaylum (1 September 2012)

I wouldn't walk it especially after the parvo incident we had, for heaven sake it's only a couple of weeks until it can go out. The whole point is for the pup to be properly protected.


----------



## Archiepoo (1 September 2012)

completely pointless having the jabs if you dont wait for them to protect the dog!


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 September 2012)

Agree with the above.   If they want to get the pup out and about they should carry it, quite hard work with a labrador but I did it with GSD pups and it didn't kill me.   Having seen pups with parvo it just isn't worth the risk of taking them out until a week after the second jab.


----------



## lottiepony (1 September 2012)

I think she's mad personally why put the pup at risk? Fingers crossed she'll get away with it and the poor little thing doesn't end up with something nasty!


----------



## Bosworth (1 September 2012)

I took mine to friends houses who had dogs, who I knew were injected and safe, and I let him have a play in my fields, where no dogs ever went. but I certainly would not be walking him where other dogs could have been. It is just not worth it.


----------



## twiglet84 (2 September 2012)

The diseases we protect them against can be spread in lots of ways, on people on their shoes, clothes etc, on the streets, and by other dogs - whether fully vaccinated or not. Therefore you shouldnt be mixing with other dogs or letting them on walks and should be careful whose petting your unprotected pet. Ideally they should only be allowed on to a well disinfected patio for toilet training and this should be cleaned before and after xx not worth takin risks x


----------



## padderpaws (2 September 2012)

I have always walked all of my puppies out before their seconds jabs.  I am careful to not take them to places such as local parks where there are a lot of dogs.  I have never ever had any problems and ALL my dogs are well socialized and well adjusted.  Don't advise other people to do it but that is the way I like to.


----------



## Aru (2 September 2012)

Parvo survives in the environment for up to a year. So there are very few places that are safe to walk pups before the jabs are done..I mean where can you realistically go that guarantee's that no dog will have been in the last year? 
That said a lot of people do get lucky and long may that continue, Parvo is a horrible disease and difficult to pull dogs through.In hot spot area's it isn't just pups that pick it up either 

Sort of pointless to bother vaccinating if your going to bring them out and about before it should work


----------



## Kaylum (2 September 2012)

For those who walk them before fully protected, as other advice on here parvo can survive anywhere.  Having seen the hell my neighbour went through when she lost her pup (the vet then told her to bleach everywhere and she could get another pup after 3 months yep that pup got it as well) it's a small waiting time compared to watching your pup die.


----------



## Archiepoo (2 September 2012)

TBH it really surprises me these days that people have the attitude that its ok to not be strict and super careful with ur puppies!especially as they cost so much money- my pup was £650 8 years ago and i wouldnt have risked him for anything! maybe people should think twice about getting one if the first step of basic care is too much trouble


----------



## Cedars (3 September 2012)

Bracken came everywhere with me before his second jabs - in my arms only. As someone said above, hard work with a big lab pup! But not worth the risk. 

However, just thinking out loud really - when we got Boo, we still had Chloe - who was still socialising, out and about etc. Likewise when the new one comes, we'll still have Boo out and about everywhere. So how do you protect them from your own dogs, if it can be transferred even by vaccinated dogs? 

Hell, even Boo's breeder had 7 or 8 other dogs at home as well as the puppies - not socialising together, but going into the same spaces??


----------



## NOISYGIRL (3 September 2012)

I would not risk it.  Went to my vet other day and there was a couple in there making an appointment for the pups 1st injection ! it looked like it was old enough to have been having its 2nd, they then walked out of the vets and up the road for quite a way and were still walking when I drove past, the poor pup was panting was a hot day, there they are merrily walking it along oblivious to the danger, they also had a twisted multiple row choke chain on it, I was nearly crying.


----------

